
Stupid hacks from stupidhackathon.se - fjallstrom
https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1u-8FGxV2eU5j_SkV61pb9y_lLI-Kh63hwRBxKrHQGCc
======
throwaway2016a
The Panic Room one is kind of a neat novelty VR app... you are put in a room
with the room's rotation controlled by a person holding a physical box the
size of the room.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1NYDN7sd0k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1NYDN7sd0k)

~~~
rahimnathwani
"holding a physical box the size of the room"

What is this, a room for ants?

~~~
1337biz
It is a finger box. A real collectors item!

~~~
Sohcahtoa82
I still have a couple finger boxes packed away somewhere. There was a major
resurgence in the fad about 7 years ago.

------
trishume
Students at UWaterloo have been running a hackathon like this every term for a
couple years now. It's always super fun.

Links: [http://terriblehack.website](http://terriblehack.website)
[http://www.davepagurek.com/blog/terriblehack/](http://www.davepagurek.com/blog/terriblehack/)
[https://terriblehack.devpost.com](https://terriblehack.devpost.com)

~~~
Waterluvian
I'll have to check it out next time. Thanks for sharing!

------
cocktailpeanuts
Dear the creator of "Everything is Calm":

Please consider rebranding to "Gaslight"

~~~
cocktailpeanuts
Damn, downvoted... sucks but guess i have to cater to explaining my own joke
:-(
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaslighting](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gaslighting)

------
mmjaa
Usually, whenever I see something I like on the Internet these days, I "print
to PDF" so I can have an offline copy. This is a great habit and I just do it
out of routine these days.

So when I did it for this site, I was quite surprised that cmd-P didn't give
me the standard Print dialog, but rather downloaded a pre-formatted PDF
straight from the site, directly, instead.

Whoa! How do they do that? Cool feature, saves me a few clicks .. ;)

~~~
mohsinr
I also want to keep useful stuff for offline consumption, I used to do pdf
printing...Now I use pocket , a free service, with addon on chrome , one click
add to pocket... and on Android free app... working great for last few months
I have been using.

------
dzolvd
Image Size Slayer is pretty awesome.

~~~
bonniemuffin
I'm trying to use it and it's stuck thinking about my image. I wonder if it's
suffering the HN hug of death, or if I just selected a very difficult cat
photo.

~~~
jschwartzi
Did you do the catcha? It might think you're a cat and that's your selfie.

------
fest
Few years ago in garage48 our team built a robot that pees user-submitted
image in snow: [https://youtu.be/QaDHyTXmnsU](https://youtu.be/QaDHyTXmnsU)

~~~
krylon
That is about the funniest/coolest/most awesome thing I have read all week!

------
owenversteeg
Oh man, there need to be more stupid hackathons. Does anyone know the process
to organize one? I'd be happy to help get one going here in the Netherlands.

~~~
fjallstrom
hi, organizer of swedish stupidhackathon here. i sent an email to the people
at stupidhackathon.com. they were super sweet and told us to go for it. so do
it - go for it.

[https://labs.earthpeople.se/2016/10/stupid-hackathon-
sweden/](https://labs.earthpeople.se/2016/10/stupid-hackathon-sweden/)

what's nice about organizing a stupid hackathon is that it's really easy. if
someting doesn't work out you can just shrug your shoulders and say hey that's
stupid. like our livestream for instance. i forgot to plug in the microphone
so there was no sound. very stupid!

------
hcarvalhoalves
> Activity tracker and diagnostics platform based on data collected from your
> butt.

We have reached peak IoT.

~~~
proactivesvcs
I think this may be trough IoT. Or, if you're going with the IoT-inspired
Twitter feed about the phenomenon, Peak Internet of Shite :-)

------
confounded
See also [http://www.stupidhackathon.com/](http://www.stupidhackathon.com/) !

------
JetSpiegel
[https://github.com/alimony/everything-is-
calm](https://github.com/alimony/everything-is-calm) This is the best of the
bunch.

> Chrome Extension that invisibly lowers the volume of YouTube videos over
> time, until the last twenty seconds when it blasts back at max, hopefully
> after the user has continuously increased the volume on their external unit
> to compensate for it being 'too low'.

------
sstradling
Så morsomt! Thanks for posting - this was a wonderful bit of distraction.

I love Everything is Calm - probably because I'm a bad person. :-D

------
eriknstr
Fun and silly projects. I think telnet.texttv.nu aside from also being neat
might actually be useful.

------
xs
I admit, the smart keyboard or IntelKey or whatever sparked my interest. I
don't know what it does, but I think keyboards could use a major improvement.
I'm thinking something like a stenograph machine with just 20 some keys
instead of my 114 key keyboard. The keyboard would need to recognize context
of my "to" and "there" in order to put the right word in. So I could see an
inline rasp pi or arduino doing this task. I could then type 3 times as fast.
Maybe voice controls will just take over instead. Nevermind.

~~~
rijoja
Shameless plug: [https://github.com/richard-
jansson/veta](https://github.com/richard-jansson/veta)

Write text with 12 keys and 2 keypresses for each symbol. Potentially a symbol
also could be a string or a command or whatever.

------
kriro
That woodpecker is genius. And also sad. Would be a pretty great modern art
piece imo.

[hardware woodpecker (nearly extinct) that always swipes right on Tinder to
increase its popularity]

------
anigbrowl
Stupid Shell has a bright future

~~~
frompton
Considering the amount of stupid people in the world, yes it might have.
However, I am quite stupid as well, and accidentally deleted the source code
during the demo.

Two seconds of regret, followed by a profound feeling of "this is perfect, I
am stupid".

------
saaaam
We're having one in NYC on February 25th for those who are interested...
[http://stupidhackathon.com](http://stupidhackathon.com)

------
darfs
Im pretty impressed about the stupid Shell X)

